# kohler regulator tester



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

hi just got a kohler regulator tester from a workshop that has closed down do any of you have a set of instructions you can email me please as the instructions i have i can not read very poor photo copy i can not read the set up for the testing the briggs regulators also do any of you have a chart of all the pin outs of the different regulators used in small engine by the different manufactures

bill

[email protected]

here are some photos


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Bill.I found this Kohler manual that has some connection info for your tester.Look at page-45.Hope this helps.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_24_690_06.pdf


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> hello bill.i found this kohler manual that has some connection info for your tester.look at page-45.hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_24_690_06.pdf


thank you i have this info. I need info on how to connect to briggs / tecumseh / honda regulators etc the first few pages of the manual i can just read but the last 2 pages on testing other makes is unreadable

but thanks for your help in this

bill


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

thank you to every one for there help i now have a copy of the manual and the info i needed

bill


----------

